# Rolling of metals



## هانى شرف الدين (29 يناير 2008)

Rolling of metals​

http://www.4shared.com/file/31821764/3554d50/Rolling_of_metals.html?s=1


----------



## المهندس جلال (4 فبراير 2008)

عزيزي المشرف يرجى شرح طريقة التنزيل من هذه الموقع لأنه لا يوجد أي ملفات في الرابط السابق


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (4 فبراير 2008)

للاسف تم حذف الملف من الموقع


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (4 فبراير 2008)

رابط اخر 
http://mihd.net/kvdlp6


----------



## sapry313 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

هذا الرابط ايضا لا عمل ارجو اعادة رفعه ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (25 نوفمبر 2009)

Rolling of metals​


----------



## sapry313 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزلا يا باشا


----------

